# Thanks to Moderators



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Most of you will be completely unaware, because our great team of moderators acted so quickly.

Someone joined our forum and was spam'ing us with offers to buy dangerous and unlicensed medical testing kits from the USA.

Within seconds of being reported, those threads were deleted and I must assumed the person blocked.

Thanks to our moderators for keeping this a great place to commune with other coffee lovers.

Thank you Glenn for launching this forum. It is a great place to make friends and learn the art of coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Spoilsport


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Spoilsport


Sod off


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ridland said:


> Most of you will be completely unaware, because our great team of moderators acted so quickly.
> 
> Someone joined our forum and was spam'ing us with offers to buy dangerous and unlicensed medical testing kits from the USA.
> 
> ...


Agreed, however would anyone of actually purchased that crap??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Agreed, however would anyone of actually purchased that crap??


I'd been looking for some polyclonal antibodies for ages as well


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a look at the goods on offer, there wasnt a breathalyser which I may have considered


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'd been looking for some polyclonal antibodies for ages as well


Tesco sell them*

*Lie


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Beside the bleach?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

errr yes...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Bugger, missed it.. and I felt like doing some dropshipping onto ebay as well..


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I had a look at the goods on offer, there wasnt a breathalyser which I may have considered


I have got a breathalyser knocking around somewhere in the back of the car you can have if you want it&#8230;.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> I have got a breathalyser knocking around somewhere in the back of the car you can have if you want it&#8230;.


For real ! yes please. I have an interview next week for a driving job so don't want to risk my license.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> For real ! yes please. I have an interview next week for a driving job so don't want to risk my license.


Yes for real - bought it in Halfords about 18 months ago when there was the threatened legal requirement to carry one when driving in France - in the end the law wasn't implemented. If you really want it, PM me your name and address and I'll get it in the post this afternoon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> For real ! yes please. I have an interview next week for a driving job so don't want to risk my license.


Errrr dont drink alcohol......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Errrr dont drink alcohol......


Lay off the drugs too


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I second the sentiments of the OP

In a similar vein i'm often taken aback by the sheer number of spam emails in my junk email box offering me various products to assist the quality of my erections.

Its begs two questions......

1) Why are so many people concerned about the quality of my erections?

and

2) Who's been talking?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Lay off the drugs too


ooooohhhhhh you mean one of these breathalysers


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Errrr dont drink alcohol......


Good advice



jeebsy said:


> Lay off the drugs too


I just say no. I have no "special bowl"


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Halfords sell breathalysers as it is the law in France to have one in your car. Good to know if you decide to drive on the continent.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> I second the sentiments of the OP
> 
> In a similar vein i'm often taken aback by the sheer number of spam emails in my junk email box offering me various products to assist the quality of my erections.
> 
> ...


its when my mother and sister forward those to me that really hurts


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ridland said:


> Halfords sell breathalysers as it is the law in France to have one in your car. Good to know if you decide to drive on the continent.


 Actually, the law was never implemented - it's why I have got one that I have never used, don't need and that I'm just about to post to Jumbo Ratty.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> I second the sentiments of the OP
> 
> In a similar vein i'm often taken aback by the sheer number of spam emails in my junk email box offering me various products to assist the quality of my erections.
> 
> ...


Since I don''t get spam email of this nature, I don't know whether to feel pleased or disappointed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ridland said:


> its when my mother and sister forward those to me that really hurts


are they the same person.....;0


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> are they the same person.....;0


Explains everything, though.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Explains everything, though.


Hey I'm not from Norfolk


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

One of the football chats of the season was Spurs fans singing to joey Barton

"Your sisters's your mum, your sister's your mu-um, joey Barton, your sister is your mum"


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

the folk of norfolk seem to be an easy target

[video=youtube;nFBoeZm7-u4]


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

It didn't need a moderator to delete that shit. If someone is stupid enough to buy medical testing kits on a coffee forum then that's their problem.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> It didn't need a moderator to delete that shit. If someone is stupid enough to buy medical testing kits on a coffee forum then that's their problem.


say it like you see it Den


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> 1) Why are so many people concerned about the quality of my erections?
> 
> and
> 
> 2) Who's been talking?





ridland said:


> its when my mother and sister forward those to me that really hurts


Your mother and sister know Cam pretty well then?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As long as people click the Report Post icon then we're on it









Most of the time one of the mods has already sidelined the post before I get to it, but I will always review and ban where appropriate


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Groupon breathalyser deal here

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/gg-groupon-goods-global-gmb-h-593-173/62805551?p=1&nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_130&utm_source=channel_goods-deals&utm_medium=email&sid=047e2524-a4e3-4ef0-8703-2f1c91730f7e&division=national-deal&uh=401ccbd4-fd6b-3d1a-bff6-240ff5ce1ba8&date=20151005&sender=rm&s=body&c=button&d=deal-page&utm_campaign=gg-groupon-goods-global-gmb-h-593-173-62805551


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> Groupon breathalyser deal here
> 
> http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/gg-groupon-goods-global-gmb-h-593-173/62805551?p=1&nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_130&utm_source=channel_goods-deals&utm_medium=email&sid=047e2524-a4e3-4ef0-8703-2f1c91730f7e&division=national-deal&uh=401ccbd4-fd6b-3d1a-bff6-240ff5ce1ba8&date=20151005&sender=rm&s=body&c=button&d=deal-page&utm_campaign=gg-groupon-goods-global-gmb-h-593-173-62805551


Thanks for the link, but the same one can be had £4.50 cheaper on Ebay

This one has better specification for just a bit more

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Breath-Alcohol-Analyzer-Breathalyzer-Tester-LCD-Detector-Test-for-Police-/111103150772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19de438ab4


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

A thank you from me to the mods today.

Good work


----------

